# Solo per dirvi che ...



## kikko64 (16 Novembre 2017)

Solo per dirvi che ... domani si laurea mia figlia primogenita.

Sono un papà felice ed orgoglioso.
:sorriso2:


----------



## JON (16 Novembre 2017)

Felicitazioni!


----------



## MariLea (16 Novembre 2017)

Gioia infinita... Congratulazioni!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Solo per dirvi che ... domani si laurea mia figlia primogenita.
> 
> Sono un papà felice ed orgoglioso.
> :sorriso2:


congratulazioni a tua figlia e a te papa' felice


----------



## Skorpio (16 Novembre 2017)

*...*

Congratulazioni!!!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2017)




----------



## ologramma (16 Novembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Solo per dirvi che ... domani si laurea mia figlia primogenita.
> 
> Sono un papà felice ed orgoglioso.
> :sorriso2:


:up:
auguri
 i miei invece si sono persi per strada


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2017)

Congratulazioni!
Evviva!


----------



## Divì (17 Novembre 2017)

Auguri! Ora viene il bello


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2017)

Complimenti per tua figlia.:up::up:


----------



## ilnikko (17 Novembre 2017)

Congratulazioni Kikko 
In bocca al lupo a lei


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Novembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Solo per dirvi che ... domani si laurea mia figlia primogenita.
> 
> Sono un papà felice ed orgoglioso.
> :sorriso2:


Auguri !


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2017)

sono grandi momenti e ,in fondo ,la gratificazione di essere riusciti ad assolvere un compito importante che da spessore alla nostra vita, secondo me.
devi esserne veramente orgoglioso, congratulazioni!


----------



## brenin (17 Novembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Solo per dirvi che ... domani si laurea mia figlia primogenita.
> 
> Sono un papà felice ed orgoglioso.
> :sorriso2:


Congratulazioni ad entrambi, ed un augurio speciale per tua figlia affinchè possa al più presto mettere " in pratica " l'apprendimento di tanti anni di studio ed impegno.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Novembre 2017)

Congratulazioni. Laurea in?


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2017)

W  Sono bei momenti. Congratulazioni.


----------



## kikko64 (19 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Congratulazioni. Laurea in?


Laurea in Podologia
Dipartimento di Scienze Biomediche, Chirurgiche ed Odontoiatriche
Facoltà Di Medicina e Chirurgia


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Novembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Laurea in Podologia
> Dipartimento di Scienze Biomediche, Chirurgiche ed Odontoiatriche
> Facoltà Di Medicina e Chirurgia


Domandavo anche perché ho la figliola laureata in ingegneria meccanica e sta preparando la tesi della specialistica.


----------

